# wife sponsoring husbands visa in OMAN



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

I have recieved a family status contract to work in Oman.This includes accomodation and flights for my husband and I. However I have been told that I cannot sponsor my husband's residence visa.
If so, how does he come to Oman with me?
Is it true that a wife on a work permit cannot sponsor her husband's residence visa?
Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------

